# Lizard Man



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Well, as I mentioned, I've gone into the lizard realm. It's pretty cool keepin' em. 

My oldest is Chip, a female Leo I got 3 1/2 years ago. She's in a 10 gal, with the green astro-turf kinda stuff for terrariums. I've also got Joey, a year old Bearded Dragon. He's in a 40 gal breeder with sand. 

If y'all want to, I have a live cam in my bearded dragon's tank that you can watch if ya wanna. 

Live Cam: 
http://www.ustream.tv/channel/live-bearded-dragon-cam


----------



## Paolo Osorio (Nov 1, 2013)

Whatdya feed em bettas? Lol


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Paolo Osorio said:


> Whatdya feed em bettas? Lol


 
Grrrrrr!!!! :twisted:


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Hahahaha xD No....Trust me the last thing I'd do is feed em betta fish.


----------



## Paolo Osorio (Nov 1, 2013)

Oh, I jus saw title of forum. Haha. I was like 'why on earth is this guy on here?' That's why I was askin.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

bloo97 said:


> Hahahaha xD No....Trust me the last thing I'd do is feed em betta fish.


 
Good to know  

Paolo - I didn't take your post seriously.


----------

